# new owner 1911



## tag (Mar 23, 2009)

Just bought my first handgun (taurus 1911 .45) last Thursday and went to the range on Saturday. Had a blast. Happy with the gun. Doesn't kick as much as I expected. Anyway I noticed that because of my eyesight the target is in focus but the sights are not. Thinking about adding a laser (don't laugh too much your eyesight will probably go someday) but haven't seen one that will definitely will fit this piece. There is always a "will fit most rails". Anyone have any suggestions. Don't need a premium set up but would like something that is adjustable (don't know if they all are) and would hold up to putting a lot of rounds downrange.

Thanks


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Forget the rail mount. Crimson Trace grips!

http://www.crimsontrace.com/Home/Products/1911/tabid/185/Default.aspx

I know I'm slapping a set on my new Sig once I scrape together enough money.


----------



## tag (Mar 23, 2009)

*crimson grips??*

Seen a lot of them but just figured they wouldn't be as accurate as something mounted directly to the rail. Advantages??


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tag said:


> Seen a lot of them but just figured they wouldn't be as accurate as something mounted directly to the rail. Advantages??


As far as I know, they're just as accurate as a rail mounted or guide rod models, but people who have both should chime in for sure. The big advantage is it is not cumbersome and bulky as as a rail unit and additionally, the gun will still fit in a regular holster. I see this as a benefit if you CCW or only use the gun at the range.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Nobody can focus on the target, front sight and rear sight at the same time. Our eyes can't focus on three different distances at once. When you aim, focus on the front sight. Everything else will fall into place with enough practice. 

Its good to have the basics down pat before you start adding new variables. Your stock sights will still be there when the batteries on the laser fail.

CrimsonTrace and Lasermax are the two big names for lasers. The cheapies are fun, but you get what you pay for.


----------



## tag (Mar 23, 2009)

*Thanks*

Been to both web sights. Like the grips due to being less bulky but impressed with lasermax's claims. Guess I'll hold off till I become more familiar with the sights and when I go to the range I'll look and ask around for opinions (and maybe they'll let me try a couple rounds). Thanks again.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

To add my 2 cents. I have the Laserlyte Quick Disconnect on my PT 92. Though it is more bulky than the grips, for me that is not a problem, because as set up, it is my "house" gun. 
I would opt for the grips on a E.D.C. gun.


----------

